

Question: joomla v drupal v comentum - mmk

hi everyone,<p>im trying to program a prototype so I can get some traction behind my idea (usually the more business side).  since its really hard/exp to get a programmer in silicon valley, or at least a programmer I would trust, I've been given the advice to do a simple mock up myself for the proof of concept and get some $$ behind it so I can get a real team.  Granted I haven't programmed anything harder than VB in my life, and that was 20 years ago, but I think I cam put something basic together provided there are widgets, etc.<p>So here's the question, what should I use, joomla, drupal or comentum?  Or do you have any better idea for me?<p>am i totally missing something that joomla doesnt seem that easy?<p>many thanks,
max
======
slysf
I have not worked with Joomla or Comentum but have done extensive work with
Drupal. That said, there's a reason Drupal has become widely adopted with
grassroots campaigns. They often have limited technical resources, just lots
of eager volunteers. Drupal has a great theme engine with a very active
community so you can do quite a bit of look n feel stuff with simple web
interface and no PHP work. If your mockup needs to do anything dynamic then
Drupal's very extensive framework might be too easy to get lost in.

